# Other Pythons > Morelia >  So many chondro pics...

## kristan

I usually get pretty crappy pics, but we had the light box out today so I figured I would wake them up and see who was cooperative.

Pickles - Lereh type, hands down the sweetest chondro I know of, always friendly and curious (unless I smell like mouse, then all bets are off)



Wudge - Sorong x Cyclops, also mild mannered and can easily be handled day or night

and one from a few days ago with sunlight from the window

Fiesta - WC biak type, a little flighty but definitely not aggressive (she did not come out for the light box pics, so these are from a few days ago)



My new blueline female yearling (she doesn't have a name yet)


and one from last week that I snapped while sticking her in the enclosure..


my neo from Trpnbills - very laid back, but a great feeder, he was in shed and did not come out today for the light box shoot

----------

_llovelace_ (08-24-2011),_wwmjkd_ (08-23-2011),YOSEF (08-24-2011)

----------


## DakotaB

Beautiful. I love the last one.

----------


## babyknees

Those are great. I love all the variation in their colors. Reminds me that I want more chondros...

----------


## adamsky27

Very nice pics and snakes. Would you mind telling me what camera and lens you use?

----------


## Mft62485

I want!!!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Lovely pictures! It makes me want to get updated pictures of our chondros  :Smile: .

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I can't get enough pictures of these guys.  I have to have one someday.

----------


## wwmjkd

great photos. I'm glad my neonate's 'cousin' is doing well.

----------


## kristan

Thanks for the comments  :Smile:  My fiance was using a Nikon D200 with an AFS Nikkor 50mm F/1.4G lens.

----------


## wwmjkd

just wanted to follow up with a few pictures of my neonate from Jeff (Trpnbills).  definitely not as laid back as yours, but a strong feeder and great looking snake.  I don't have the photography skill that you do, but here are a few passable shots.

post-shed





dinner

----------


## tcutting

GTPS are just awesome.  great pics!

----------


## scale_fever

there beatiful i want one so bad,but the wifey says she wont care for it if i do & if i wasnt away from home weeks at a time id be on it like white on rice...

----------


## YOSEF

ALL of these picks are wonderful !  I really love these pythons.....

----------


## YOSEF

> I usually get pretty crappy pics, but we had the light box out today so I figured I would wake them up and see who was cooperative.
> 
> Pickles - Lereh type, hands down the sweetest chondro I know of, always friendly and curious (unless I smell like mouse, then all bets are off)
> 
> 
> 
> Wudge - Sorong x Cyclops, also mild mannered and can easily be handled day or night
> 
> and one from a few days ago with sunlight from the window
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT PICS......one of the few pythons that I have not kept over the years.....amazing !  The little one is my fav ! ....Yosef

----------


## kristan

I think that one is a half sib to mine..and its looking good. When did you pick it up? I almost picked up two (and would have if I hadn't had my eye on my blue line female) and think that yours may have been the second one that I had picked out. Definitely a good pick.

----------

_wwmjkd_ (08-24-2011)

----------


## kristan

Yosef, you should definitely get one some day. Bloods and gtps are actually the only species I'm working with right now..they are hands down my two favorites.

----------


## geckobabies

Absolutely stunning!  Congrats!

----------


## wwmjkd

I paid for him/her a while back but didn't actually pick him up until about three weeks ago. jeff was extremely helpful throughout and even offered to meet me halfway so I could avoid shipping costs. if anyone is interested in GTP neonates, I'd recommend jeff first. 

he's still a bit nippy, but as soon as he realizes I'm not feeding him, he calms right down. I still refrain from handling though, just because they're so delicate at this stage. it's also pretty interesting that ours are half-siblings. can't wait to see how they both turn out.

----------

